# Petco, Overstocking much?



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

This is how many betta fish my petco stocks every friday...there are cups every where, next to the tank stands, under the plants, they've ran out of places to put them....

I think its just... overkill...
























A shelf no one ever notices behind a column

















But surprisingly, out ofall these masses, I only found 1 dead baby betta.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The one up here is no better. Also they are EXPENSIVE. $12.99 for a HM


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

It's $30-$40 in Tx for an HM :/


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I got Taz at Petsmart for $4.50


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I avoid petsmart at all costs....last time I went there I nearly bought every single one of their bettas. My friend had to drag me out of the store by my hair xD

I KINDA laughed when I saw this, thinking "OMG FISH INVASION".


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ZackyBear said:


> I avoid petsmart at all costs....last time I went there I nearly bought every single one of their bettas. My friend had to drag me out of the store by my hair xD
> 
> I KINDA laughed when I saw this, thinking "OMG FISH INVASION".


funny you should mention, I'm here getting the 2.5 gallon tank


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

wow! ours does not have that many bettas! we are lucky to have 1/2 of whats in pic #3.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

aokashi said:


> funny you should mention, I'm here getting the 2.5 gallon tank


can you grab me a marimo while you're there?


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm going to be running by mine this evening to return a heater that I ended up not using...I'll have to see if ours is similarly overstocked.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I know! They do it like that here, too. I asked the manager if they were starting up a betta factory! Only. . .here the fish do so well (or the staff isn't as diligent about picking out the dead). And, after speaking to the manager I found that they are NOT selling that quickly, so *some* of the betta have been there for a month + while others may have just arrived. This will be different per store, but. . . I was upset by it, and refused to buy there.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

geezus! and i thought my local pet store was overstocked with a veil in every tank with peaceful tankmates and CTs on every spot of the turny thing. x-x

also, nya~  $9.99 at Pet Lover's here for an HM. but you usually get Deltas, instead. still. same price for a 'short tail halfmoon', too.


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!!!!! I thought everyone was exaggerating about the conditions in petco... That is just nuts!


----------



## Manda (Jun 9, 2012)

That's how they do it at mine too! When I went to buy new stuff for my betta the other day, I was looking at some tank accessories and just happened to notice some betta cups basically hidden on top of the shelf. The view of them was blocked by all of the stuff on the shelves. I felt really bad for them =(


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Manda said:


> That's how they do it at mine too! When I went to buy new stuff for my betta the other day, I was looking at some tank accessories and just happened to notice some betta cups basically hidden on top of the shelf. The view of them was blocked by all of the stuff on the shelves. I felt really bad for them =(


Wow, if I was not going to be an ichthyologist when I grow up, I would open up a quality betta shop.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Whenever I'm there, I try to move some of the fish that are less noticed and doing badly onto the shelves


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

If I see two males flaring at each other like there is no tomorrow, I simply rearrange the set-up of the cups.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Holy goodness..that is a lil much:shock:..ours is similar..but not that bad..yet..unless they are getting more in..(haven't been there in a whil)..trying to resist..cuz that's the thing..you see soooo many:shock:..and you want sooo many..and ur hooked..:crazy:


----------



## LittleFish2012 (Oct 24, 2011)

That looks like the Petco here in Concord, NH!
They are absolutely overstocking!! What happens to all the bettas that don't sell? Do they just... sit around to die?
I saw the saddest thing the other day... the betta fish in the jars had huge chunks of food floating all at the top. And they were WAY overfed. I made a point to tell the employees to stop overfeeding them and change their tanks. I do not support this at all.
Oh yeah, and petsmart's quality of betta around here are worse than petco's. They're all rather sickly and... well, older-looking.


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Lucky if the stores around me get 10 fish on the shelfs... that is live heaven above. And there all VT's and CT's here..


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

My petco usually has about 10 fish, usually at least one is dead. 1out of every 3 I have gotten there has died, even with the BEST care possibly given. It is sad :'(


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thankfully both my babies are alive, and they seem to know what they're talking about in my petco... unfortunately there are often too many fish for them to care for, and they often have outbreaks of ich... when I bought my girl she was just starting to break out in ich  many other baby bettas from that batch died from ich.


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

My Petco surprisingly doesn't keep too many Bettas...
Though, there's literally _always_ 1 or 2 dead Bettas.
It's absolutely awful.


----------

